# dark algae? problem



## loner_wolf_69 (Oct 17, 2013)

hi, i have a 90 gallon set up about 3 months, with 2 convicts, 4 severums and 2 angels. pool filter sand and some large river rock. the rocks have been getting darker and darker. looks like dark algae. should i get a pleco? if so, what kind? or some other way to control. thanks for any help. . i never had this problem with any of the smaller tanks that i have owned before.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Is this algae have some red to it? Does it come off in sheets? Or is it rather hard to remove?


----------



## loner_wolf_69 (Oct 17, 2013)

*algea*

hi thanks for reply. no red and does not come off in sheets. a little hard to come off. it can come off with fingernail. some on glass as well. it looks a little more green on the glass .


----------



## Tino (Sep 10, 2012)

I'd recommend a bushy-nose pleco, they go after all kinds of surface algae (won't do much to hair algae though)


----------



## loner_wolf_69 (Oct 17, 2013)

thanks for your reply. male or female? 1 or 2 in a 90 gallon?


----------



## Tino (Sep 10, 2012)

both male and female are good at algae control, for a 90 gal I'd go with 2 of them as they don't get much bigger than 4 inches or so. Make sure you have hiding places and drift-wood for them. From a strictly aesthetic point of view I would get one albino and one orange just to keep it interesting.


----------



## loner_wolf_69 (Oct 17, 2013)

great. i will look around for them.


----------



## Ischemia (Dec 19, 2012)

Kims Nature in Markham has them


----------



## loner_wolf_69 (Oct 17, 2013)

i dont drive .... has to be ttc for me.......


----------



## videosilva (Oct 14, 2013)

*?*

Its been a while but I believe they are called Chinese algae eaters. They have some in YELLOW that look really nice and should help with your problem. Limit the lights also.


----------



## Tino (Sep 10, 2012)

The only issue with Chinese algae eaters is they stop eating algae when they grow older and are also semi-aggressive, some will even attach themselves to bigger fish and suck the protective slime off them.


----------



## colio (Dec 8, 2012)

Tino said:


> The only issue with Chinese algae eaters is they stop eating algae when they grow older and are also semi-aggressive, some will even attach themselves to bigger fish and suck the protective slime off them.


I don't think those are the only issues with CAE : P They don't eat much algae unless they are really hungry, tend to be a bit aggressive which just worsens with age, and I speak from experience when I say they are incrediabl hard to get out of a tank!

Avoid CAEs, use a busynose or 2 or 3 instead, they are great little guys who won't bother anyone.


----------



## loner_wolf_69 (Oct 17, 2013)

great advice, bushy nose plecos it will be. thanks for all the help


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Bushy nose are awesome... <3


----------



## loner_wolf_69 (Oct 17, 2013)

picked up 5 bushy nose today. 1.5 inches. i put 2 in the 90 gallon. hope they are not to small. they were picked at at first now they are in hiding....


----------

